# 'Rome' On BBC 2



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Anyone else watch it?

I enjoyed it


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Anyone else watch it?
> 
> I enjoyed it
> 
> ...


Got it taped, looking forward to seeing it


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

One word for you Mac.....

Doormouse


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> One word for you Mac.....
> 
> Doormouse
> 
> ...


Jason choose...

A )









B )









C )









I`ve just finished nights, how the `ell do you expect me to understand wot you`re on about?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> One word for you Mac.....
> 
> Doormouse
> 
> ...


Hang on the brain`s finally woken up, is this a warning Jason?

You know what I`m like about animals


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Warning!! Warning!!!!

''Get your dormice here, ona stick''.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Warning!! Warning!!!!
> 
> ''Get your dormice here, ona stick''.....
> 
> ...


Thanks, I have been warned


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Yes.... I just watched it for a second time....excellent....

repeated on Sunday, I gather



> ''Get your dormice here, ona stick''.....


I do like that python sketch...the ice-cream girls uniform so suits Cleese


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

''Ocelots spleens, wolf nipple chips, Otters noses''

Best bit of the film


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

get em while they're 'ot!

Imperialist tit bits, I bet JoT would eat them









Missed it







Anyone know if they are repeating it at some ungodly hour?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

It is being repeated Paul but cant remember when


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

John...

as above



> Yes.... I just watched it for a second time....excellent....
> 
> repeated on Sunday, I gather


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Not as entertaining as "Caligula"







.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

thanks Roger according to the bbc website Subday BBC1 11.05 pm







I hope I remember this time!


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

There are two more episodes left in the season. Wish I didn't already know how it ends.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Wish I didn't already know how it ends.


"et tu Brute"


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Actually he didn't say that at all. He just kind of gurgled...


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Excellent prog. Wish there was more of its quality around.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Have you seen Deadwood or Battlestar Galactica?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I'm finding it rather tediuos now. Where have all the sex scenes gone?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

pg tips said:


> I'm finding it rather tediuos now. Where have all the sex scenes gone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my Sky + box


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Now I know Aly is petite but you, you big dollop, would undoubtably fall off!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Well watched the final episodes last night.

Seemed to loose its momentum to me, the BBC buggering around with the time slot over christmas didn't help. Who the hell planned it so the last 3 episodes would fall in the holidays.

I understand there is to be a new series.

Not sure I really believed the tough soldier, Titus, falling in love story at the end.

Bit of a shocker Caesar getting done in at the end, I wasn't expecting that!









Still can't believe an ex Corrie actor was in it!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Not sure I really believed the tough soldier, Titus, falling in love story at the end


That bit was OK, the unbelievable bit was the freed slave girl who forgave him after he mashed her boyfriends head all over the Domus







( loved the gladiator scene where his mate jumped in to help him)


----------



## Mothman (Oct 11, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I understand there is to be a new series.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said on the radio yesterday that the Yanks are reluctant to stump up anymore cash so a second series may not get made.

Richard


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

I'd surely send a couple of dollars


----------



## julian (Jun 3, 2003)

Very good .

Lots of sh*gging though .As a lay preacher I felt obliged to leave the room during those scenes.


----------

